# ADA Aquasoil - Normal or Powder Type?



## dfinn (19 Jun 2015)

Hi,

I am setting up a ADA 45p and wondered whether I am better going for Normal or Powder Type Aquasoil Amazonia.

Am I ok to go all powder type as this will give me a smaller grain size and I suppose a better aesthetic for this small tank. I was worried that if I mix the two that the powder type will just work its way to the bottom anyway over time?

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Canadian Eric (19 Jun 2015)

The finer stuff will work its way below the coarser grains, but I would just stick with the normal type all throughout. I'd be more concerned about soil impaction and anaerobic conditions with the finer stuff.


----------



## Stu Worrall (19 Jun 2015)

as above I wouldnt do all powder as it doesnt leave any gaps in the soil for the water to circulate.  Get normal and if needed for any small plants get s small bag of powder for the top 1cm layer


----------



## dfinn (19 Jun 2015)

Cheers people,

So normal aqua soil is still ok for planting carpeting plants like HC or hair grass?


----------



## Stu Worrall (19 Jun 2015)

dfinn said:


> Cheers people,
> 
> So normal aqua soil is still ok for planting carpeting plants like HC or hair grass?


 it is but its a bit more fiddly than planting into powder


----------



## dfinn (19 Jun 2015)

ok, might need a cap of powder type like you said, cheers.



Current mock-up of scape, will be all carpet and taller thin grasses between rocks background


----------



## Canadian Eric (19 Jun 2015)

I've always found that carpet plants, like HC, glosso, etc., do a better job of rooting by way of the DSM (dry start).


----------

